# Weekend LA (and suburbs) rail/bus excursion - Amtrak/Metrolink/Metro a



## thully (Dec 7, 2012)

Doing my first significant trip in a while (though I have had a few short Surfliner/Coaster trips within San Diego County) - that being a weekend trip to LA and the surrounding Metro area. Going there to take a bit of a mini-vacation - planning on going to a concert, Six Flags Magic Mountain, and a minor-league hockey game (probably would go to an NHL game if not for that pesky lockout...) I will be staying downtown (got a decent hotel on Priceline for a good price), though I'll be taking Metrolink and buses while there as my major activities are in suburbs.

Anyway, my original plan was to try the Coaster-to-Metrolink transfer to get to LA Union Station this weekend. However, I ultimately decided to stick with the Surfliner for a few reasons - most notably that there was only a 2 min layover (and the trains were opposite tracks), and I wanted to deposit my bags somewhere before heading to the concert tonight. As the OC Line arrives in LA at 5:35, the Riverside Line to Pomona (where the concert is) leaves LA at 6:05, and the in-station baggage check closes at 10:30, I wouldn't be able to store my bags anywhere and get them after the concert. If only LAUS had lockers like they do in CHI...

In any case, I ended up starting my trip with the #579 Surfliner - though I did purchase a daily Metrolink ticket from LAX to Pomona in advance from the machine at SAN (though that machine was extremely fussy - took a few attempts to buy the ticket). As I was coming from work (which is closer to SOL than my usual station of SAN) , I took a local NCTD bus up to Solana Beach. Got there with more than 20min to spare, and soon made my way to the Superliner car that seems to make it onto every Surfliner consist (save for that single-level one). Probably 20 people got on at SOL - not a ton, but it is a midday train. Ride has been rather uneventful so far - though it's nice as always to be on a train (particularly in a Superliner). At Oceanside, they did make an annoucement that daily Metrolink tickets are not accepted (judging by how regularly they announce this, it must be a chronic problem...) Just departed San Juan Capistrano - which marks the end of the great ocean views - and currently rolling through some rather nondescript parts of Orange County. Still interesting to see the scenery, though - most of the time I'm on a Surfliner it's at night, so leaving earlier is kind of nice.

Update: We're approaching LAUS right now - so far, this has been perhaps the most smooth, uneventful train trip I've been on! We're making perfect time, and we haven't even had to stop on a siding to let a freight or other Amtrak/Metrolink/Coaster pass! Should be able to Metro over to my hotel, check in and drop off bags, and Metro back in time for the 6:05 Metrolink to Pomona (and maybe the one before that if I'm lucky...)


----------



## thully (Dec 8, 2012)

We arrived at LA Union Station on time (actually early) - as we arrived, an announcement on the train was made saying "Welcome to Los Angeles - swimming pools, movie stars" (I chuckled). From the train, I made my way to the Metro Red Line to go to my hotel - though Google Maps on my phone suggested taking a bus instead, it was showing a bunch of commuter options that likely have higher fares. Anyway, more fun to ride a train (whether subway, light rail, commuter, or Amtrak) than a bus! My Metrolink ticket was valid for the fare, so no need for a separate ticket... Anyway, I entered the Union Station Red Line Station - which in many ways was reminiscent to the Metro stations in DC (the cars were different, though). Did have to wait a while for the train to leave - after a while the operator came on the PA and announced "DO NOT HOLD THE DOORS YOU ARE DELAYING SERVICE FOR EVERYONE!" He was definitely serious about it! Took it to 7th St/Metro Center, walked to my hotel, and checked in/dropped off everything. Hotel is pretty nice - the Westin Bonaventure (and I paid about half the normal rate on Priceline).

Once I was done with that, I made my way towards the concert (a Megadeth show at Fox Pomona). Got the Red Line back to Union Station, and then looked for the next Riverside Line train. As It turned out, I had made an earlier train - one was leaving at 5:32. Went out to the platform and got on - no one was out checking tickets (which I believe is normal for Metrolink). We then pulled away from the station and were on our way towards Riverside. Not much to say about the Metrolink ride itself - it was dark so one couldn't see much of note (except some Christmas lights on a house near the first station stop - that was neat). We were delayed for several minutes for some reason or another as we neared Pomona - funny that this would happen on the commuter train and not the Surfliner! We did make it to Downtown Pomona station only a few minutes late - which was a small station served mainly by Metrolink Riverside Line (weekdays only) but also by the Sunset Limited and Texas Eagle (and for Amtrak, it takes the station code of POS, which is somewhat amusing and on par with SOL/SOB as far as funny codes go).


----------



## thully (Dec 8, 2012)

As I exited the train, I made my way through the parking lot and found the Fox right across the street. The line wrapped around the building (from the sounds of it, some came hours early), and took forever to move once doors opened, but eventually we got in - but not before experiencing a pat down (though perhaps not as intrusive as a TSA one). I'm definitely glad I opted for the early Surfliner and didn't try to bring a full backpack through security there! The show was great - when it finished, I quickly made my way to the exits to make my way back to the station.

Since Metrolink doesn't run late to Pomona, I opted for the Foothill Silver Streak - a bus-rapid transit service that runs 24 hrs-day from Montclair to downtown LA (with a stop in Pomona). I checked the schedule, and saw a bus leaving the Pomona Transit Center (right at the Metrolink station) in 8 minutes (at 11:13pm) . However, once I made it to the station, I had trouble finding the buses - no signs whatsoever near the train platforms! I saw someone else who seemed to think it was on the other side, but the pedestrian bridge across was closed and locked! As such, I walked out to the street and crossed there, where I finally found the transit terminal. Unfortunately, it was after the Silver Streak was supposed to leave - and the next one wasn't for an hour! I started looking for somewhere to eat or do something while killing time - including the bus schedules to see if I could perhaps take a bus in a loop rather than wait outside. A $100ish taxi was definitely not something I wanted to do - would rather wait the hour!

As I walked away from the station to survey options, a bus pulled up a tad after 11:30 or so - none other than the Silver Streak to LA, all of 20 minutes late! I got on, showed my Metrolink ticket and paid the express bus upcharge, and we were soon on our way. The ride was loooonnng - the bus may be express, but it seemed to get off the freeway a lot - and once I swore it got off and backtracked! After being 20minutes late departing, it ended up losing another 10min on the way into LA - in the middle of the night! Eventually made it to a stop near my hotel, though when I went to get off I found that Silver Streak buses don't have the cord that most every city bus has to request a stop! After looking for what I had to do, someone finally pointed out a tiny button - which I had to press a few times to get to work. Was truly worried we were going to pass my stop and end up who-knows-where... However, all was fine, and I made it back safely - though "rapid" it definitely wasn't.


----------



## thully (Dec 8, 2012)

Today, I decided to make the trip to Six Flags Magic Mountain - I still have the season pass I bought when I went to the Six Flags in Illinois (which was mentioned in a trip log here). Got up at 7:30 with the intent of getting ready so that I could make the 8:55am Antelope Valley line Metrolink train. I've done both that and the Red Line+North Hollywood Express to get there before. Anyway, I walked to the Metro, purchased a ticket (my one-way ticket to Pomona wasn't good anymore), and went up to Union Station. Saw that they have decorated it a bit for Christmas - including a tree and a big wreath in the large open waiting area. Bought a Metrolink weekend pass (I think I finally have those machines down!), and got a coffee for the trip. Walked over to the appropriate track for the Antelope Valley Line and noticed LA County sheriffs were outside the train checking tickets. That was a bit odd - but I showed my ticket and was on my way.

Scenery on the AV Line was actually kind of interesting - as we left, we passed a yard of Metro light rail trains (which looked somewhat similar to the Green Line trolleys in San Diego) and Metrolink trains. A Surfliner passed us going the other way somewhere close to Burbank. As we approached Newhall station, we went through this long tunnel and the scenery started to get somewhat more hilly and interesting. Probably would be a pretty neat ride to take this all the way to Lancaster - though I'm getting plenty of Metrolink in on this trip regardless (the San Bernadino Line will be on Sunday). Got off at Newhall and caught a local bus, which takes me to the transfer point where I caught the one to Six Flags. Along the way, I saw a somewhat-interesting nondescript grey train sitting on the track a little ways from Newhall station - it didn't look like a freight, but it didn't look like Amtrak or Metrolink either! My Metrolink weekend pass got me on both buses without any extra charge - have to say I love how the Metrolink weekend pass is basically a universal all-agency transit pass (save for the occasional express-bus upcharge - which youd get on a standard pass anyway) for the LA metro area for just $10! Would be nice if the rumblings of Metrolink to San Diego come true...


----------



## trainman74 (Dec 8, 2012)

thully said:


> Walked over to the appropriate track for the Antelope Valley Line and noticed LA County sheriffs were outside the train checking tickets. That was a bit odd - but I showed my ticket and was on my way.


Not too odd -- they're the agency responsible for fare enforcement on Metrolink (and Metro).


----------



## thully (Dec 8, 2012)

Anyway, I stayed a while at Six Flags - rode a few roller coasters, and stopped briefly to eat. However, my lunch didn't sit too well with my stomach, so I ended up cutting my trip short. Looked at the Santa Clarita Transit schedule, and saw a bus leaving at 2:05 and 2:45 - however, both of those managed to be out-of-sync with the North Hollywood Express schedule, requiring a 40min-1hr layover. The next Metrolink from Newhall also wasn't until 4:25. This situation was spectacularly similar to the situation I was in when I left Six Flags Great America early, and the Pace bus was scheduled to arrive 10min after the Metra left! I thought about taking a taxi a few miles to the express bus, but by the time I got out I figured that wouldn't get me on the next bus anyway - so I just took the 2:45. Arrived at the transfer station on time, though the 757 was late and sitting there! Unfortunately, I had to wait for the bus to circle around before they opened their doors - and when that happened, I got to watch the bus pull away without me.

Oh, how suburban transit sucks - you'd think that they could at least time the buses to connect better if they didn't run too frequently (Ann Arbor - where I used to live - actually did a decent job of this - though their weekend bus hours were pretty pitiful) Now I know - when people are talking about terrible transit in SoCal, this is the kind of thing they're talking about (honestly, the actual urban transit isn't so bad...) - though this is definitely not a SoCal-specific issue (as evidenced by my similar experience with Pace buses in Chicago suburbs). If I had a car/license, I'd obviously use it for this - though I definitely prefer taking transit in general (though I like the weather and my job here - hence why I'm not in the likes of NYC/Chicago...) And the San Diego MTS/LA Metro are fine - its the dozen-odd suburban bus systems that are always like this...

Defeated in my attempt to catch a bus/train to LA sooner, I walked over to the Corner Bakery down the street (which brings back memories of Chicago Union Station...) Sitting here with a coffee right now - at least it won't be too long until I can catch a bus and either Metro or Metrolink.


----------



## thully (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyway, I eventually got on a 757 North Hollywood Express bus to the North Hollywood Red Line Station, where I caught the Red Line back to downtown. At the station, there was this guy shouting things about God and Hell - and on the train we had someone with their kid shouting "Pikachu" and a group of people dressed in Santa suits. You definitely see some odd thing on the LA Metro - though these are definitely not the oddest (perhaps the weirdest thing I saw was someone practicing their acting skills out loud in the middle of a crowded Red Line car). Stayed in/around downtown the rest of the night after that.

Today was perhaps a bit more interesting. After I checked out of the hotel, I headed to the Pershing Square Metro to get a train to Union Station (from where I'd depart for the hockey game in Ontario). By the time I got there, it was 11:40 - 30min before the Metrolink San Bernadino Line departs Union Station. If I missed that, I could take the Foothill Transit Silver Streak and a local Omnitrans bus, but I really would prefer not to be stuck with buses all the way to Ontario. Once I got to LAUS, I went to the baggage room to leave my bags there, and found there was no one there - ugh! Ended up getting Starbucks and coming back, at which point they were back - but I must say I'd FAR prefer lockers that don't require you to wait for someone to be available and don't have closing hours. In any case, once I was done there I had 10min to spare for the Metrolink.

The Metrolink San Bernadino Line was itself quite interesting, particularly as we got further from downtown. The first 20-30min were fairly nondescript (though I did think it was somewhat interesting that it ran in the middle of the 10 freeway for a ways - reminds me a bit of the Chicago L on the Dan Ryan and near O'Hare). As we entered the Inland Empire, I saw some mountain ranges in the background - which I remember seeing when coming into LA on the Southwest Chief between Barstow and Riverside (though this is a different route). There were also a station a Claremont which used a historic train depot from the Santa Fe. I was going to get off at Rancho Cucamonga to get to Ontario, but seeing as I could connect to Omnitrans at the next stop down (Fontana) and get there without walking 2 miles or getting a cab, I opted to do that. Before we reached Fontana, I saw some BNSF freight on the track next to us (including cars which still said "Santa Fe" on the side), and on the other side saw the speedway located not too far from the train tracks. Got off at Fontana, and seamlessly transferred to an Omnitrans #61 to Ontario using my Metrolink ticket. The ride was uneventful, until the driver decided to ignore my pressing of the stop request button and took me a half-mile further than I wanted to go! Frustrating, but no big deal - I was plenty early, so it just meant a bit more walking to get to the arena. However, I definitely would have been there earlier if I had got off at Rancho Cucamonga - even walking the 2 miles!


----------



## thully (Dec 10, 2012)

Game was fun, and I got out around 5:45 - so I figured I'd catch the last inbound SB Line train back to Union Station. Could perhaps get buses a tad earlier, but then I'd be riding buses for 2 hours - and that 80min ride on Foothill Transit (which I'd have to repeat if going via bus) was annoyingly slow. As I wouldn't have time to take Omnitrans and meet the train in Fontana, I figured I'd walk to Rancho Cucamonga - would consider a taxi, but I figured with the wait to get one walking would be just as long. That was probably accurate, though I did end up tripping and falling on the way out of the arena - which was not very pleasant! Still made it all the way - it may have hurt, but a taxi wouldn't have been quicker - unless I took it all the way to Union Station, in which the cost would probably be $100+! In any case, I made it to Rancho Cucamonga station OK, and I got on the 6:51pm Metrolink to LAUS - which was an uneventful ride, but perhaps not as interesting/fun as the way there (being that it was dark out and I had just bruised my legs on the way there). We arrived a full 15min ahead of time at 8pm, which has to be the earliest I've ever seen a train - though I know some of the LD trains (such as the Sunset Limited into LAX) can be very early due to lots of padding. Got my bags from the station attendant, got a bite to eat, and then sat around the station waiting for my train to depart. While I was waiting, I saw people preparing to board the SL/TE - even though that train was an hour away from departing! Guess they like to get ready early - hope me arriving at 9:05 from a connecting Surfliner isn't an issue when I do that in 2 weeks... Security also decided to make a sweeparound that time, asking everyone for their tickets and telling them to wait outside if they don't have one. makes me wonder - what if you just happened to be eating in Union Station or waiting for someone to arrive on a train? First time I'd seen that at an Amtrak station - though I presume it must happen elsewhere as well (I recall hearing about Amtrak hassling Megabus passengers in CHI because Megabus didn't lease space at CUS). At around the same time, someone started mumbling something incomprehensible to me.

In any case, they eventually called for 796 to board at around 9:30, and I made my way to the platform. The usual announcements were made - it seems the same person always works #796 (at least on Sundays, which is the day I most commonly take it), and I've grown used to their spiel. Particularly the bit about daily Metrolink tickets not being accepted (this must be a chronic problem) and "as the old saying goes, you don't have to go home but you can't stay here" upon reaching the end of the line at SAN. In any case, I expect that #796 will be uneventful - as Surfliners usually are. It is nice to be finally getting back to San Diego, though I'll be hopping on a plane to SFO for business in a couple days (not taking Amtrak, though I will use BART/Muni - Amtrak would require a full day for travel or sleeping on a bus...), and the following week will be on the eastbound Texas Eagle to CHI and eventually Michigan (will have a big writeup on that).

In conclusion, a decent trip - though it would have been better if I didn't get an upset stomach at Six Flags and hadn't fallen on the sidewalk in Ontario. Metrolink is pretty nice (and the eastern part of the SB Line was pretty scenic), but limited schedule-wise. The local bus schedules, however, often failed to sync up with Metrolink or even with themselves (if transit lines are infrequent, you'd think they would at least time them to connect well...) In any case, I guess it's par for the course in Southern California (though definitely not unique to the region) that transit is an afterthought in many areas - which is a shame, because the weather is great for walking/biking and you don't have to freeze outside to wait for a bus in January. At least it's decent in the urban areas (such as closer to central LA/SD). Perhaps I'll have to try Metrolink again sometime - might be neat to conquer all the lines sometime, and do a Coaster/Metrolink shuffle to get to LA from SD. Though then again, there is still plenty for me to do in SD - heck, I haven't even been on the entire trolley system!


----------



## Michigan Mom (Dec 17, 2012)

Enjoyed your reports, as always.

P.S. Michigan Mom does not believe that roller coasters and food go together, actually, Michigan Mom does not do roller coasters at all :wacko:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 17, 2012)

Michigan Mom said:


> Enjoyed your reports, as always.
> 
> P.S. Michigan Mom does not believe that roller coasters and food go together, actually, Michigan Mom does not do roller coasters at all :wacko:


Well, you have to have some food in your stomach or else you can get the dry heaves...which I hate.

Regular roller coasters don't usually give my problems, but anything that spins or goes backwards I stay off.

I haven't been on a roller coaster for quite some time. Maybe when my grandson is a little older, I'll go on the kiddie roller coasters with him.


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 18, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Michigan Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoyed your reports, as always.
> ...


Aloha
Think I would rather do an inversion on a coaster than the little hills so fast. I let my daughter ride solo on Kiddie coaster when she was around 2.


----------



## calwatch (Dec 22, 2012)

At night Silver Streak is on detour due to freeway construction, so it gets delayed a lot. The schedule is often just a suggestion, and until Foothill Transit installs Nextbus in the next few months, it is impossible to track where the bus actually is. So it will double back because it is serving the freeway stations using the alternate route.


----------

